# spring settled, plus I'm a pic ho



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)




----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

Love it!
Looks amazing!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: spring settled, plus I'm a pic ho (buddahvw)*

Looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *edit*answered it in other post







White looks incredible- I've only been able to find black and silver around these parts. 
I've got my choices down to Oyster Gray w/ black or brown leather, Gold Metallic w/ brown or black leather. White is looking like a great choice as well.










_Modified by mikegilbert at 4:19 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: spring settled, plus I'm a pic ho (mikegilbert)*

Looks very good!


----------

